# Muskegon River, Big Rapids



## Alexsuds

hey everyone, My dad showed me this site. I'm a student at Ferris in big rapids and i am looking to do some fishing in the Muskegon but can't seem to find any info on the fishing here in Big Rapids. Can anyone give me an insight on it. I've heard there are some trout and salmon in the river but i'm not sure about the Dams and what not. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## cmueller302

Have to go below croton dam for steelies. Rainbows,browns above hardy. Walleye below hardy. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Alexsuds

Thank know of anything above Rogers dam?


----------



## modo1221

above Rogers Dam Is good Small Mouth you will find Walleye, Pike, Gills, Carp. You may find some Brown And Rainbows the further up river you go


----------



## gooseboy

smallies IN TOWN and occasional walleye, few pike and plenty of white suckers for all... have helped out several BULLDOGDS over the years finding and catching fish..PM me for more details if you like


----------



## 45williams

i use to go to ferris and did a lot of fishing. if you have a boat go to the launch above rogers dam and go across and work the far bank with tubes and gigs for smallies. if no boat make your way around to the other side of the dam and walk the shore line. if you need more info pm
GO BULLDOGS


----------



## Gooseanator26

right in town can be pretty good plus on hot days you get the tubbers

Go lakers


----------



## dhosera

I used to go to Ferris. Take a drive over to the P.M. for Steel. Hit up Baldwin Bait and Taclke on your way and they will give you a map of the river and some pointers on whats been working. I have plenty of other places around there for Ice Fishing, hunting and such if you wanna know more specifics PM me and Id be glad to point ya in the right direction.


----------



## Alexsuds

One more question, i haven't been to the river yet, only seen it. I was wondering about wading in it and using a fly rod, would it be pretty hard to fly fish it? and also about wading, does it get deep real quick or can you get out there?


----------



## Swamp Monster

Fellow Ferris Alum here. Spent a lot fo time fishing that river in town, north of town, and south of town. never fly sfished it though. Find the trails behind Brophy/McNerny hall on campus and head down to the river. I know some of that has been built up but it used to be all rec fields and then a wooded drop to the river. Lots of good shore fishing for smallies, pike and some walleyes. Guys did well at night on Browns supposedly. Anywhere you get get access to from shore offeres potential fish, especially smallies. The water can be fast and there are pockets of deep water so wade with caution. There are stretches of wadeable water though. North of town on teh east side of the river is a road that goes north to a parking area and offers lots of access to some decent water as well. 
Your close to fantastic fishing for steelies/salmon and trout however if you have a car. The Piere Marquette and the White River are not that far away. The Muskegon below Croton is great. Get yourself a Michigan outdoor atlas that shows the state in page by page detail and just spend some time scouting......you're in/cose to some beautiful fishing areas!


----------



## tsr770

If your into some trout and steelhead, the fishing below Croton will be heating up in the real near future. If you have wheels, take 131 south to the Jefferson exit (I think it is like 125?) and follow that road west.. 15 minutes later you'll be at Croton. Plenty of places to bank fish there. 

My cousin lives on the river between BR and Rogers and does pretty well on pike in the spring and smallies all summer long behind his place.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

in the summer time, a program dumps in a lot of trout for a kids weekend. I cant remember what weekend exactly, but I believe June.

As for lake run fish, need to go below croton.

A lot of good walleye fishing on rogers pond and in the city right there at the park. 

A few good friends used to go up by paris for brookies and other various river trout, they always seemed to do ok. 

Besides that, there are a lot of local lakes that have decent pan fishing in the spring, I'd check em out if i were you. I miss my days up there


----------



## Alexsuds

Thanks everyone i hope to get out there real soon, and i'll definatley let everyone know how its goes


----------



## bauerj8

There are fish to catch around here thats for sure. Watch out around Croton especially if you find the Pine Street launch, I have witnessed a few fist fights. I live in HFE and will be living at the river when the steelies get a little bit thicker.


----------



## ruggled

I go to Ferris also, got 20 perch out by the island, straight out from the bar on Croton. Ac cross the road I also got 6 the other day near the boat launch at the camp ground a little way down the road on the other side of the causeway. Caught perch around 9-10 inches nears the campground. I have fished all over near big rapids, the best spot for perch if definately croton. You can also caught some decent perch by the 8 mile bridge, west of the water plant about two miles.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

tsr770 said:


> If your into some trout and steelhead, the fishing below Croton will be heating up in the real near future. If you have wheels, take 131 south to the Jefferson exit (I think it is like 125?) and follow that road west.. 15 minutes later you'll be at Croton. Plenty of places to bank fish there.
> 
> My cousin lives on the river between BR and Rogers and does pretty well on pike in the spring and smallies all summer long behind his place.


You can also take the Newaygo/Howard City exit which is exit 118 (the one I normally take when coming from Alma). I don't know which one would be faster though. That will also take you right back to the dam.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

I wouldn't be worried about fist fights. Those typically take place between lesser educated individuals who view stuff like that as an important way to make a name for themselves, since they haven't really set the highest standards for themselves to do that in other ways in the past. I saw an issue last weekend where some trashy dude took another guy's rod when he wasn't looking, but in that case, all they did was take pics of the guys' liscense plate as he was driving off and call the cops.


----------

